# Driving with No Shocks, I'm Shocked



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nah It's just the NUT behind the wheel .


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The Rear Wheel where I thought, or ME? Happy Holiday to you Brian and remember the Cops are cracking down this Holiday Weekend. They will see you before you see them!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Good thing I'M going to be on Vacation .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Too bad it's not bouncing around for another reason back there...heh heh.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Good thing I'M going to be on Vacation .


Going Smurfboarding?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy, I thought you'd be shockless by now. 

Hopefully they find the noise and fix it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Eddy, I thought you'd be shockless by now.
> 
> Hopefully they find the noise and fix it.


Thank you very much. By the time the rental car is returned it will be at least a week after the Holiday Weekend. I'm ok but I'm a little concerned. I'm not sure every problem can always be fixed at the dealer level. With that said I feel I'm in good hands, I like this shop!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I have had a minor popping sound in the rear of my car, even though my coilovers and suspension is looked over often, I thought there was something loose from day one. Never asked the dealer because I really don't have time for the dealer games. As of now, everything is tight, rods, spring, perches etc... it might be some metal to metal contact. I usually hear it only when my suspension is hard flexxxxxing, other then that feels solid.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

When you say flexing are you speaking bouncing up and down or tilting? The Pop only happens with the up and down movement, and my front left arm after the front left axle work just makes noise while tilting. My guys are concerned. Of course when you complain of a noise at all 4 corners they give you that evil eye look. We are able to duplicate the loud pop noise in the rear at the entrance to their shop. I was not too compelling with my front control arm and or bushing argument at least for now. Plus I understand lower arms are harder to work on than upper arms which we don't have. Again they only get paid 33% on the dollar for our warranty concerns, thus a reason for Dealer games. Warranty work can put them out of business?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Here I thought Trevor was the only one with some sort of flex issues. Sup Ed...wait for it to flex...dy!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Here I thought Trevor was the only one with some sort of flex issues. Sup Ed...wait for it to flex...dy!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No..sadly no more boom boom in the Cruze for now


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> No..sadly no more boom boom in the Cruze for now


Care to explain what these flex issues of yours were about? I just figured you were having bad days at the gym.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Care to explain what these flex issues of yours were about? I just figured you were having bad days at the gym.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Haha I don't go to the gym to work out...if you know what I mean  haha


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Going Smurfboarding?


Going South to Visit the 4 Smurfettes in Bikinis .


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Shocks were replaced on my Cruze right after it's first oil change. Not sure what the issue was, I imagine they were leaking or something.


----------

